# New Gorguts! Pleiades Dust out May 13



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 25, 2016)

Speaking of Gorguts: Here's an Excerpt from Pleiades' Dust - MetalSucks







First part of a making of series:


Pre-order: Season of Mist - Search results for: 'gorguts'

Without a doubt this is going to me my album/EP of the year! Hearing Colored Sands for the first time in 2013 was damn near a life changing moment, it opened me up to a kind of death metal that I never really paid any kind of attention to or did I even think I wanted to hear and its become my favorite style.
A 33 minute single song experience sounds immensely interesting to me, almost makes me want to get some mushrooms a throw it on repeat


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you for sharing  I heard the song part but didn't see that there was a making of. Sadly the gear gods part 2 is not up yet, so here is waiting.


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 25, 2016)

I was at both Porcupine Tree shows that Luc mentioned and even discussed them with him in person at MDF a couple of years ago. Considered along with the concept and how good _Colored Sands_ was, I'm very excited for this


----------



## vilk (Feb 25, 2016)

Colored Sands was so surprisingly amazing. Really pumped for this next one.


----------



## metaldoggie (Feb 25, 2016)

+1 for how good Colored Sands was/is.

They were awesome live on the Decibel tour w/Carcass.

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 25, 2016)

Sounds insanely sick!! Loving those bare knuckle tones!!


----------



## Spectivum (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't see the point of this concept in fast genres. You cannot do constant smashing for more than 10 minutes so you will have to have a softer part like at the end of the excerpt, and likely a bit of silence. At that point tracks could be separated, especially as there will be no riffs soming back down the line. 
We'll see if they can make it work.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 25, 2016)

Colin and his golden fingers.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Feb 25, 2016)

UGH I CARN'T WAIT


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 25, 2016)

So this is basically their "I" EP?
... I can so dig that.


----------



## oompa (Feb 25, 2016)

If it wasn't enough that Coloured Sands was great, I just can't stress how much I love dynamics in the mixing (yes Devin Townsend, I am looking at you). I hope this new album has that as well. Also stoked about the one track concept and to see where they got with it.


----------



## nutsock (Feb 25, 2016)

will the vinyl come with a digital copy also?


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 25, 2016)

Spectivum said:


> I don't see the point of this concept in fast genres. You cannot do constant smashing for more than 10 minutes so you will have to have a softer part like at the end of the excerpt, and likely a bit of silence. At that point tracks could be separated, especially as there will be no riffs soming back down the line.
> We'll see if they can make it work.



Gorguts is not Nile. A lot of dynamics and the writing is incredibly interesting. Did you listen to the track? It is absolutely insane.


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 25, 2016)

nutsock said:


> will the vinyl come with a digital copy also?


Seems to me it has become standard practice for newer vinyl releases to include a passcode for access to a complimentary album download.


----------



## shredfreak (Feb 25, 2016)

Now this i definatly need to get. And hopefully see them live again


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 26, 2016)

oompa said:


> If it wasn't enough that Coloured Sands was great, I just can't stress how much I love dynamics in the mixing (yes Devin Townsend, I am looking at you). I hope this new album has that as well. Also stoked about the one track concept and to see where they got with it.



If you like the mix, you should go through all of Colin Marston's mixes. He's one of the few sound engineers in extreme metal to not brickwall everything.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 26, 2016)

Love the new music but the new Gorguts t-shirt designs are freaking awesome. 











They have been coming out with some really cool t-shirt designs since the release of Colored sands. Love that the designs are based on past civilizations and their histories and artwork. I'm gonna have to start collecting Gorgut t-shirts.


----------



## Mangle (Feb 27, 2016)

Golden age of re-animated Metal! I'm beside myself with joy every time I think about all the bands that have reformed and are producing music to be proud of. Gorguts being one of the preeminent! 
The tour w/ Carcass a couple of years ago was unthinkable not long before. Speaking w/ Luc at the merch booth after his set was surreal. 
Absolutely expecting the creative momentum behind the members of this group to crush everything in their path. Artwork for the new album is another superlative, can't wait to hear the new tracks!


----------



## MattThePenguin (Feb 27, 2016)

Spectivum said:


> I don't see the point of this concept in fast genres. You cannot do constant smashing for more than 10 minutes so you will have to have a softer part like at the end of the excerpt, and likely a bit of silence. At that point tracks could be separated, especially as there will be no riffs soming back down the line.
> We'll see if they can make it work.




Don't judge a book by its cover!


This comes out on my birthday, .... YEAH!


----------



## Unburdened (Mar 1, 2016)

When I was younger, I never thought I'd see the day where new Gorguts would be unleash twice, let alone once! I am so excited for this EP. I saw them on the Colored Sands tour and it was one of my top two shows (the other being a show with The Red Chord, Animosity, Between the Buried and Me, and the Acacia Strain...what a line up).


----------



## DLG (Mar 2, 2016)

shredfreak said:


> Now this i definatly need to get. And hopefully see them live again



I'm going to the Gorguts/Dysrythmia/Nero Di Marte/Psycroptic show in April. 


I might die.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 2, 2016)

DLG said:


> I'm going to the Gorguts/Dysrythmia/Nero Di Marte/Psycroptic show in April.
> 
> 
> I might die.



Seeing them in Glasgow and getting a guitar lesson from Kevin beforehand.


----------



## Spectivum (Mar 2, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> Gorguts is not Nile. A lot of dynamics and the writing is incredibly interesting. Did you listen to the track? It is absolutely insane.



Yes. My point was that with that length you will need markers during composing and rehearsals, etc. So the piece still consists of sections even if you glue them together. This 1-track concept seems to be the selling point of the album. I just want it to have good riffs, that will make or break it, not the track format.


----------



## Mangle (Mar 2, 2016)

European tour is Gorguts & Psycroptic?! Too much to hope for this to stick and morph into a US leg, I guess. That's just a life-affirming night of top shelf musical debauchery right there, yes sir!


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 2, 2016)

Mangle said:


> European tour is Gorguts & Psycroptic?! Too much to hope for this to stick and morph into a US leg, I guess. That's just a life-affirming night of top shelf musical debauchery right there, yes sir!









23.03.16 Norway - Oslo @ Inferno Fest - Inferno 2016 - March 23-26th 2016
24.03.16 Sweden - Stockholm @ Fryshuset Klubben - https://www.biljettforum.se/
26.03.16 Holland - Tilburg @ 013 - http://www.ticketmaster.nl/
27.03.16 Belgium - Brussels @ Magasin 4 - HeartBreakTunes | Come on in, tune lovers!
28.03.16 UK - Manchester @ Sound Control - Buy tickets for gigs, theatre, sports and special events - See Tickets
29.03.16 UK - Glasgow @ Ivory Blacks - Buy tickets for gigs, theatre, sports and special events - See Tickets
30.03.16 UK - London @ The Dome - Buy tickets for gigs, theatre, sports and special events - See Tickets
31.03.16 France - Evreux @ Abordage - http://www.digitick.com/
01.04.16 France - Nantes @ Metalorgie Fest - http://www.digitick.com/
02.04.16 Spain - Madrid @ But - https://www.ticketbell.com/
03.04.16 Spain - Barcelona @ Boveda - http://www.ticketea.com/
04.04.16 France - Toulouse @ Metronum - http://www.digitick.com/
05.04.16 Switzerland - Aarau @ Kiff (Foyer) - Tickets für Events, Parties, Festivals, Konzerte und Theater | starticket.ch
06.04.16 Italy - Brescia @ Circolo Colony - CIRCOLO COLONY - SITO UFFICIALE
07.04.16 Germany - Wiesbaden @ Schlachthof - Tickets / SCHLACHTHOF WIESBADEN
08.04.16 Germany - Oberhausen @ Kulttempel - Eventim: Tickets & Karten für über 200.000 Events online kaufen
09.04.16 Denmark - Aarhus @ Royal Metal Fest - Metal Royale | fordi vi elsker hegn
10.04.16 Germany - Hamburg @ Headcrash - Eventim: Tickets & Karten für über 200.000 Events online kaufen
11.04.16 Poland - Warsaw @ Proxima - Klub Proxima - Aktualno
12.04.16 Slovakia - Bratislava @ Randal - Akce | Obscure Promotion
13.04.16 Hungary - Budapest @ Durer Kurt - TIXA - jegyek online // F?oldal
14.04.16 Germany - Munich @ Backstage - Eventim: Tickets & Karten für über 200.000 Events online kaufen
15.04.16 Czech Rep - Prague @ Nova Chmelnice - Akce | Obscure Promotion
16.04.16 Germany - Leipzig @ Hellraiser - Produkte | Hellraiser Leipzig
17.04.16 Holland - Drachten @ Iduna - http://www.iduna.nu/


----------



## NicePants (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## monkeysuncle (Mar 3, 2016)

Where's the gear video?


----------



## ArtHam (Mar 8, 2016)

Present in Aarhus!


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 8, 2016)

They just posted this video where Luc talks about his 6 string guitar and does a playthough of an older song. I didn't really know where to put it, but I guess this is kinda the Gorguts thread right now:


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 15, 2016)

On the LP preorder, it looks like they have added a third color option. I was undecided between the original choices of black or orange, glad to see *white* become available . Limited to 500.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 16, 2016)

ill be placing my preorder once i get paid this week
i was hoping to grab the clear vinyl but it looks like that option is gone/sold out so ill be going with white


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 5, 2016)

New track!



I don't really have time to listen myself, as I am on my way out of the door :/


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Apr 5, 2016)

May cannot arrive soon enough.


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 5, 2016)

Outside of the greater context of the whole 30+ minute piece... underwhelming


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 5, 2016)

Loved it! I have to catch them live at some point this year to hear this played in its entirety.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 7, 2016)

SAVAGE


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 11, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> They just posted this video where Luc talks about his 6 string guitar and does a playthough of an older song. I didn't really know where to put it, but I guess this is kinda the Gorguts thread right now:




Inverted is such an awesome song. No one riffs like Luc


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 14, 2016)

It is not the part that gear gods was suppose to publish at some point I think, but it does deal with the recording process:


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 15, 2016)

^Thank you!


----------



## DLG (Apr 15, 2016)

caught the tour on wednesday. incredible. 

the new dysrythmia songs are absolutely insane and the new gorguts track is incredible.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 15, 2016)

DLG said:


> caught the tour on wednesday. incredible.
> 
> the new dysrythmia songs are absolutely insane and the new gorguts track is incredible.



So jealous.

Some drunk member of the public smashed the tour bus driver's window in Manchester so they couldn't make the Glasgow show the next day. Devastated doesn't even cover what I felt!


----------



## DLG (Apr 15, 2016)

yeah I saw that, that blows man. 

watching dysrythmia has to be one of the most frustratingly awesome experiences ever. 

you literally have no idea what to focus on. it's like all three of them are playing their own completely different songs and all three of them are just doing ridiculous things on their instruments. 

your best bet is to close your eyes and let it all sink in and mesh in your head.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 16, 2016)

Caught Dysrhythmia in 2013 in New York. Mind blowing and makes you realize how talented the guys are. It's like in Gorguts, they have to play death metal but in Dysrhythmia they can do whatever they want and there's no bars! I've done some guitar covers and it's very unconventional. :3


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 16, 2016)

Live with great image and fairly good sound. Absolutely no crowd though.

Luc does a very nice Robert Fripp-ish soundscape thing after the first track, which is quite awesome.
Seems he is playing Axe-fx now.

Watching through it now.



Also gotta love the generic youtube comment "This crowd ....ing SUCKS". Like yeah they don't mosh, but its hardly moshing music is it


----------



## AdamMaz (May 2, 2016)

Just got an email saying my pre-order shipped


----------



## Sumsar (May 4, 2016)

Full stream is out!!!11!!!!



33 minutes of new Gorguts! I am listening throught it now


----------



## Tech Wrath (May 4, 2016)

After weeks of intense rituals my body is finally ready.


----------



## Mwoit (May 4, 2016)

This is stunning. I feel that Kevin and Colin have a much bigger influence in the composition in this EP compared to Colored Sands, with the huge clangy bass cutting through and lots of bizarre harmonies that Kevin plays a lot. This is most definitely my EP of the year!


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 4, 2016)

Yeah, I quit music. Bye everyone.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 7, 2016)

My CD arrived today. 6 days early and 42 cents cheaper than a download!


----------



## DLG (May 8, 2016)

brilliant. agree that kevin and colin really let their balls hang on this one, especially in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 9, 2016)

Man this album is incredible! I've listened to it all the way through 6-7 times already and unless something insane gets released it'll be my album of the year. Got my preorder in today too, I ended up getting the Orange vinyl, the CD and cassette. Season Of Mist even through in a free Khonsu CD which was a nice touch


----------



## big_aug (May 10, 2016)

Not dissing it. To each their own. Listening to this is just not pleasant. I rarely come across stuff that I can't even listen to at all. I can't even get through a minute or two of this stuff.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 10, 2016)

Why?


----------



## Sumsar (May 10, 2016)

^ and ^^:

Well I guess this kind music may not be accessible to everyone. I can imagine some people just thinking that this is noise, if you are not both familiar with death metal and weird proggresive / avantgarde rock/metal. 

Not saying that this is kinda elitist metal or anything, but I think I would also just have thought WTF if I heard this 10 years ago when I was just starting to get into metal.


----------



## big_aug (May 10, 2016)

I'm not just starting to get into metal. I like pretty much all styles of metal. All styles of music really. Even music I don't care for I can still listen to it as any music is generally better than none. This is one of those rare occasions where I'd take no music if this were the only option.

I won't bother you guys anymore. If you don't like it then go away is what I'd say


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 10, 2016)

^ Fair enough. I myself listened to PD and CS back to back yesterday and it was great. Though even 5 years ago I suspect it would have been too much for me.


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 10, 2016)

I feel so patrician when I tell people my favorite song to come out this year is 33 minutes long.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 11, 2016)

I waited to listen to this until I got my copy of the record, which came today. Very enjoyable, but honestly nothing blew me away or was that memorable.


----------



## gunch (May 13, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> I waited to listen to this until I got my copy of the record, which came today. Very enjoyable, but honestly nothing blew me away or was that memorable.



Not even when they break out the HM-2?


----------



## AdamMaz (May 13, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> Not even when they break out the HM-2?


Apparently not, since I didn't even notice  I was part-way into my second spin when I read this too.


----------



## Stealth7 (May 14, 2016)

Interview with Luc about the new album (and hitch hiking lol)

https://noisey.vice.com/blog/gorguts-luc-lemay-death-metal-iraq


----------



## AdamMaz (May 17, 2016)

Listening to this digitally with the bass made this entire piece come together and brought it to a whole other level 

Noob question: vinyl is analog, correct..? Meaning I shouldn't be surprised that the channels are not separated and why my subwoofer is not producing bass?


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 19, 2016)

This has to be my favorite metal release since Opeth's Watershed.


----------



## ArtHam (May 22, 2016)

This EP is maybe the best thing ever.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## vilk (Jul 27, 2016)

The Subterranean is good because it's easy for me to get to and it's usually inexpensive to get in and the beers are reasonable as well. I think they might even have $2 garbage beer. 

But as a concert venue it just sucks! Bad sound. Long, narrow GA floor, and watching from the 2nd level is so quiet you'd think you were just listening to a stereo.

But I guess it's preferable to someplace more difficult to get to by public transport.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 27, 2016)

I've actually been to Subterranean in Chicago; couple of years ago I saw local shoegaze band Airiel 

I agree with all of your criticisms of the venue


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone here been to that venue in Atlanta? Might make the drive up to Georgia for this since it's still a good ways out.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 27, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> Not even when they break out the HM-2?



Really?


----------



## gunch (Jul 27, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> Really?



around the 21:13 mark yeah


----------



## MFB (Jul 28, 2016)

Brighton Music Hall? That seems like a REALLY small venue for them to be playing at. Figured they'd shoot a little bigger, but it is a solid place for shows.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 28, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> around the 21:13 mark yeah



You are probably right about that. It does sound like an HM-2 is turned on during that section.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll probably try to make that Mesa show just to make bedroom eyes at Luc.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 28, 2016)

As much as it pains me, I think I'm going to skip the Chicago show. I've been dying to see this album played live but I want it to be with bands I actually like.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jul 28, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> Anyone here been to that venue in Atlanta? Might make the drive up to Georgia for this since it's still a good ways out.



Well, it's complicated because the current Masquerade is being torn down and there's a new one opening on August 20th. My band is playing Summer Slaughter (local stage) at the new Masquerade on the 21st so I'll let you know then haha.

The current Masquerade is a fantastic venue, sound and staff are fantastic.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 28, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> *As much as it pains me, I think I'm going to skip the Chicago show.*


Wait... How the hell does this _mild_ point... 


BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I want it to be with bands I actually like.


...supercede this?! 


BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I've been dying to see this album played live





GORGUTS IS HEADLINING. SHOW UP LATE.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jul 28, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> Wait... How the hell does this _mild_ point...
> 
> ...supercede this?!
> 
> ...



for real it's only 3 bands total hahah and tickets are less than $20


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 29, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> As much as it pains me, I think I'm going to skip the Chicago show. I've been dying to see this album played live but I want it to be with bands I actually like.



Your logic is kinda illogical.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jul 29, 2016)

Yep, doesn't make sense to me either. I've gone to concerts where the band I wanna see is the first playing, so 40/45 min, and that's it. BUT they are worth it if you really like the band. If you don't like the rest, welp... beer time!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 29, 2016)

This is a band I've been hearing about for years but never checked out. I'm gonna correct that.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jul 29, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> This is a band I've been hearing about for years but never checked out. I'm gonna correct that.



How do you like them?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 30, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> Your logic is kinda illogical.



Not really, it would take me about an hour and a half to drive out there if there was minimal traffic and their set list is just going to be PD and maybe 2-3 other songs so roughly 45-50 minutes of music and then another long ass drive back. To me that doesn't seem worth it when I can just wait until they roll through again with different bands. I also prefer to go to shows with friends but none of mine are into Gorguts so waiting gives me a chance to have them come with.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 30, 2016)

Just did a whole run of this album.

good lord ....ing amazing! Def a different vibe compared to Colored Sands but im loving it, such an organic sound too.



lemme just add that this album is fantastic after a little wacky tobacky...


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 30, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> To me that doesn't seem worth it when I can just wait until they roll through again with different bands.


I have a good feeling that this is the only time they will play Pleiades' Dust live.


----------



## Double A (Jul 30, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> I have a good feeling that this is the only time they will play Pleiades' Dust live.


Yeah no ..... I did the same thing with George Carlin and thought to myself "i will just catch him next time" and then he died. 

Obviously the band isn't going to die but this is probably going to be the only time Gorguts will play the album live. It is not like they can play specific songs from it in the future.


Also, you are from Indiana so you have a far greater chanced to see great bands than I will ever have. I drove to Boston on a weekday to see Crowbar, who was not headlining, then drove home and went to work the next day.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 1, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> *As much as it pains me*, I think I'm going to skip the Chicago show. *I've been dying to see this album played live* but I want it to be with bands I actually like.





BIG ND SWEATY said:


> To me that doesn't seem worth it when I can just wait until they roll through again with different bands.



Your earlier use of hyperbole implied that you wanted to seem them much more than you apparently do.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 2, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> How do you like them?



Relentless, crushing, heavy as balls. But unfortunately not my cup of tea. When I do listen to death metal I prefer the faster, melo-death variety.

I'm very open to suggestions on songs, though, if you have any.


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 2, 2016)

Fast songs by Gorguts or just all-around good songs? 

Fast might be Enemies of Compassion.

As far as other stuff goes, Reduced to Silence, Inverted, Obscura, and Condemned to Obscurity (That last one being my personal favorite)


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 2, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> When I do listen to death metal I prefer the faster, melo-death variety.
> 
> I'm very open to suggestions on songs, though, if you have any.


The first album _Considered Dead_ is about as close as you will get.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 7, 2016)

Anybody going to the Portland show?


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 6, 2017)

So I choose to necrobump this thread instead of starting a new Gorguts thread.

Someone made a very pro live recording with the entire set from France. Audio quality is comparable with the studio material, enjoy:


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 6, 2017)

I saw that they are playing a show in Montreal in April, perhaps they are doing another small tour??


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 6, 2017)

Sumsar said:


> So I choose to necrobump this thread instead of starting a new Gorguts thread.
> 
> Someone made a very pro live recording with the entire set from France. Audio quality is comparable with the studio material, enjoy:



Mah boi.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 7, 2017)

Sumsar said:


> So I choose to necrobump this thread instead of starting a new Gorguts thread.
> 
> Someone made a very pro live recording with the entire set from France. Audio quality is comparable with the studio material, enjoy:



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 7, 2017)

AdamMaz said:


> I saw that they are playing a show in Montreal in April, perhaps they are doing another small tour??



I imagine they're trying to push small tours as Pleiades' Dust is still less than a year old and they're all busy people.


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 11, 2017)

I hope they come by Denmark again with Pleiades' Dust, first time was in the other end of the country and I didn't go, even though 'the other end of the country' is only 300 km away


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 8, 2017)

Bump. Just saw them at the venue where someone lost a bag of dimes or something - Lemay's nearly 50, and just keeps getting heavier. It was also nice seeing Colin Marston continuing to play instruments larger than himself (First saw Behold...the Arctopus open for BTBAM in December '07).


----------



## Eptaceros (Jun 10, 2017)

For anyone that's going to the NYC show on the 23rd. Artificial Brain will be playing that show now as well


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 13, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> For anyone that's going to the NYC show on the 23rd. Artificial Brain will be playing that show now as well


No joke, I was debating whether it was still worth it after Defeated Sanity dropped. Not that I don't like Gorguts, but I was really bummed that I wasn't going to hear the Dharmata line-up. You've rekindled my interest considerably.


----------

